# Ibra va a Doha dallo sceicco. Rinnova con il Psg o va al Milan?



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 Giugno 2015, riporta che Ibrahimovic si recherà a Doha per incontrare lo sceicco proprietario del Psg. Parleranno del futuro.

Due le ipotesi: rinnovo con il Psg o ritorno al Milan. Sono ore decisive.




Nel frattempo, lo svedese, dopo la partita giocata in nazionale ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni:"Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica".


----------



## Marchisio89 (15 Giugno 2015)

Per me rescinde.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2015)

esatto. O rinnova o viene da noi.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Certo che se rinnovasse farebbe il gioco di Dani Alves (una cosa odiosa)


----------



## aleslash (15 Giugno 2015)

È impossibile che rinnovi, va lì a rescindere


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 Giugno 2015, riporta che Ibrahimovic si recherà a Doha per incontrare lo sceicco proprietario del Psg. Parleranno del futuro.
> 
> Due le ipotesi: rinnovo con il Psg o ritorno al Milan. Sono ore decisive
> 
> ...


Se rinnova non aveva nessun accordo con noi, niente di più facile. Mi sa che con questo articolo o meglio invenzione di gazzetta si voglia creare suspance


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

up


----------



## Brain84 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 Giugno 2015, riporta che Ibrahimovic si recherà a Doha per incontrare lo sceicco proprietario del Psg. Parleranno del futuro.
> 
> Due le ipotesi: rinnovo con il Psg o ritorno al Milan. Sono ore decisive.
> 
> ...



Dalle dichiarazioni Ha praticamente ammesso che verrà al Milan


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Strano, che rinnovi è improbabile ma non mi aspetto neanche la rescissione, qualche soldo possono farlo tranquillamente.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Strano, che rinnovi è improbabile ma non mi aspetto neanche la rescissione, qualche soldo possono farlo tranquillamente.



Ma secondo me non avrebbe neanche senso andare a chiedere ora un rinnovo visto che ha ancora un altro anno di contratto. Più che altro se è vera la notizia sicuramente si parlerà di una eventuale rescissione o di una richiesta di cessione se effettivamente vuole venire al Milan. Vediamo


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me non avrebbe neanche senso andare a chiedere ora un rinnovo visto che ha ancora un altro anno di contratto. Più che altro se è vera la notizia sicuramente si parlerà di una eventuale rescissione o di una richiesta di cessione se effettivamente vuole venire al Milan. Vediamo



Una richiesta di cessione sì però da parte loro sarebbe da stupidi perderlo a zero senza provare a farci tirare i soldi.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Giugno 2015)

È da qualche giorno che stavo pensando ad una cosa simile: e se Ibra stesse cercando il prolungamento col PSG, con aumento dell'ingaggio, per massimizzare quello che sarà probabilmente il suo ultimo contratto?


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2015)

Diversi giornali francesi ripetono da tempo che il PSG vuole fare una squadra costruita su Cavani ed eventualmente sul difficile arrivo di Cristiano Ronaldo. 

Ibra verrà da noi.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> È da qualche giorno che stavo pensando ad una cosa simile: e se Ibra stesse cercando il prolungamento col PSG, con aumento dell'ingaggio, per massimizzare quello che sarà probabilmente il suo ultimo contratto?



Non credo, Ibra al PSG non ci sta bene a quanto pare e non credo abbia voglia di rimanerci ancora, e poi non credo pensi più solo ai soldi.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Dalle dichiarazioni Ha praticamente ammesso che verrà al Milan



Le sue parole sono chiare.
Il Milan lavora da tempo al ritorno di Ibra, non è una cosa messa in piedi da pochi giorni.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non credo, Ibra al PSG non ci sta bene a quanto pare e non credo abbia voglia di rimanerci ancora, e poi non credo pensi più solo ai soldi.



L'usare il Milan per ottenere un rinnovo a cifre maggiorate non è sicuramente l'opzione più probabile o quella sulla quale scommetterei (se mi piacesse farlo).

Non mi stupirei affatto se succedesse però.


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> L'usare il Milan per ottenere un rinnovo a cifre maggiorate non è sicuramente l'opzione più probabile o quella sulla quale scommetterei (se mi piacesse farlo).
> 
> Non mi stupirei affatto se succedesse però.



Avrebbe un senso se usasse una squadra che lo pagherebbe di più, non di meno. Se lo sceicco gli dice "bene, vai pure a farti pagare meno" poi?XD Il gioco al rialzo si fa a chi paga di più, ma il Milan lo sanno tutti che lo pagherebbe meno.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> L'usare il Milan per ottenere un rinnovo a cifre maggiorate non è sicuramente l'opzione più probabile o quella sulla quale scommetterei (se mi piacesse farlo).
> 
> Non mi stupirei affatto se succedesse però.



Gli sceicchi regalano soldi come se niente fosse. Se Ibra volesse realmente il rinnovo basterebbe chiederlo, non ci sarebbe bisogno di inscenare teatrini con altre squadre


----------



## patriots88 (15 Giugno 2015)

ma quale rinnovo su

a parte che su sky dicono che andrà Raiola


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2015)

Ibra che va a rinnovare? mica ha 26 anni.
Probabile chieda di essere ceduto, il Psg tirerà fuori parecchia grana e l'ingaggio di Ibra stona parecchio in questo senso.


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> L'usare il Milan per ottenere un rinnovo a cifre maggiorate non è sicuramente l'opzione più probabile o quella sulla quale scommetterei (se mi piacesse farlo).
> 
> Non mi stupirei affatto se succedesse però.



Non scherziamo, Ibra non farebbe mai 'sti giochetti.
Se volesse i soldi sarebbe già negli Usa, se vuole finire bene questi 2 anni che dovrebbero essere gli ultimi a certi livelli allora qui, inteso come Italia, è casa sua.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Giugno 2015)

vabbe sembra questa sara una settimana decisiva per il calciomercato nostro


----------



## Iblahimovic (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 Giugno 2015, riporta che Ibrahimovic si recherà a Doha per incontrare lo sceicco proprietario del Psg. Parleranno del futuro.
> 
> Due le ipotesi: rinnovo con il Psg o ritorno al Milan. Sono ore decisive.
> 
> ...



puo succedere di tutto, vediamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 Giugno 2015, riporta che Ibrahimovic si recherà a Doha per incontrare lo sceicco proprietario del Psg. Parleranno del futuro.
> 
> Due le ipotesi: rinnovo con il Psg o ritorno al Milan. Sono ore decisive.
> 
> ...



Se si supera lo scoglio di domani, poi la strada è tutta in discesa. 
Capiremo subito l'andazzo con le prime notizie e indiscrezioni.


----------



## Sanchez (15 Giugno 2015)

E' già nostro, questi sono teatrini inventati


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Certo che se rinnovasse farebbe il gioco di Dani Alves (una cosa odiosa)



Impossibile. Se rinnova lo deve fare a cifre vicine a quelle del vecchio contratto. Non ha senso andare a Doha per chiedere di passare da 12 a 7 milioni all'anno. E quale squadra obiettivamente rinnoverebbe ad un trentacinquenne, per quanto eccezionale, a 10 o 11 milioni all'anno?... No, va lì per chiedere di essere liberato a zero. Sapendo che del risparmio, di cui beneficerà il Milan, una parte gli sarà riconosciuta dal Milan stesso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 Giugno 2015, riporta che Ibrahimovic si recherà a Doha per incontrare lo sceicco proprietario del Psg. Parleranno del futuro.
> 
> Due le ipotesi: rinnovo con il Psg o ritorno al Milan. Sono ore decisive.
> 
> ...



La Gazzetta che paventa un possibile naufragio dell'affare Ibra a causa di un clamoroso rinnovo? Strano, non me lo sarei aspettato...  

Torna a casa Ibra! La faremo rimangiare col cucchiaino a tutti: tifosi avversari e non.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2015)

Traduzione delle parole di Ibra: "Mi sono rotto di giocare al PSG, voglio chiudere la carriera al Milan e vivere a Milano"


----------



## Djici (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 Giugno 2015, riporta che Ibrahimovic si recherà a Doha per incontrare lo sceicco proprietario del Psg. Parleranno del futuro.
> 
> Due le ipotesi: rinnovo con il Psg o ritorno al Milan. Sono ore decisive.
> 
> ...



Io ho il terrore che possa essere vero la storia del rinnovo...


----------



## bmb (15 Giugno 2015)

Non credo che rinnoverà. Zeta quando si stufa, si stufa.


----------



## bmb (15 Giugno 2015)

E, dato secondo me da non sottovalutare, non ha fatto più di 3 stagioni con la stessa maglia da quando è un pro.




free image hosting


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 Giugno 2015, riporta che Ibrahimovic si recherà a Doha per incontrare lo sceicco proprietario del Psg. Parleranno del futuro.
> 
> Due le ipotesi: rinnovo con il Psg o ritorno al Milan. Sono ore decisive.
> 
> Nel frattempo, lo svedese, dopo la partita giocata in nazionale ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni:"Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica".



bè viste queste dichiarazioni, mi stupirei se rinnovasse. Che venga al Milan mi sembra la cosa più probabile. L'unico dubbio riguarda la volontà del PSG, che forse per il FP farebbe fatica a trovare un degno sostituto


----------



## cris (15 Giugno 2015)

Mi sembra strano che si scomodi, andando a Doha, per chiedere un rinnovo.
Sempre che sia vero che andrà sia lui cheil pizzaiolo


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 Giugno 2015, riporta che Ibrahimovic si recherà a Doha per incontrare lo sceicco proprietario del Psg. Parleranno del futuro.
> 
> Due le ipotesi: rinnovo con il Psg o ritorno al Milan. Sono ore decisive.
> 
> ...



mi sembra una grande apertura al Milan, di cui si era già percepito più di qualcosa nella dichiarazione precedente, speriamo.


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

L'apertura dopo ieri sera è innegabile, da qui pensare che il PSG rescinda, la vedo davvero come un utopia. Ma io francamente credo anche che il Milan non se la aspetti la rescissione, Ibra è una colonna del PSG, non è contorno, non vedo perchè dovrebbero lasciare andare via a zero. Io fino a 10 milioni me li aspetto, e credo anche che il Milan sia disposto a darli, ma ho il terrore che il Presidente arabo non lo voglia proprio cedere, e gli proponga un mega rinnovo per finire la carriera lì. Ricordiamoci che questi non possono spendere purtroppo, dove lo trovano un sostituto all'altezza? LAcatezte?? Dai non scherziamo..... Ad ogni modo credo che stasera ne sapremo di più...


----------



## neversayconte (15 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me uno tra zlatan e cavani lo vogliono cedere. 
e si tengono quello più giovane.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Secondo me uno tra zlatan e cavani lo vogliono cedere.
> e si tengono quello più giovane.



Vogliono andare via entrambi CAvani soprattutto perchè non gioca nella sua posizione preferita, beh certo se vendono Ibra però torna in problema visto che ho letto che vogliono Tevez.




Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 Giugno 2015, riporta che Ibrahimovic si recherà a Doha per incontrare lo sceicco proprietario del Psg. Parleranno del futuro.
> 
> Due le ipotesi: rinnovo con il Psg o ritorno al Milan. Sono ore decisive.
> 
> ...



E da dove esce il Rinnovo  sarei MOLTO stupita se decidesse di rinnovare, se fosse cosi allora prevedo Tevez al Psg ( ora se ne parla pure in Italia) con la Juve che da soldi + Tevez per Cavani ( il giocatore vuole andare via).


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

*Ibra andrà oggi a Doha e, assieme a Mino Raiola, incontrerà Al-Khelafi, presidente del PSG. I due chiederanno la rescissione consensuale del contratto, in modo da permettere allo svedese di arrivare al Milan a costo 0. Se il patron dei parigini dicesse di no, allora Ibra sarebbe propenso a chiedere un rinnovo del contratto.*


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibra andrà oggi a Doha e, assieme a Mino Raiola, incontrerà Al-Khelafi, presidente del PSG. I due chiederanno la rescissione consensuale del contratto, in modo da permettere allo svedese di arrivare al Milan a costo 0. Se il patron dei parigini dicesse di no, allora Ibra sarebbe propenso a chiedere un rinnovo del contratto.*



Non ha senso imho.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibra andrà oggi a Doha e, assieme a Mino Raiola, incontrerà Al-Khelafi, presidente del PSG. I due chiederanno la rescissione consensuale del contratto, in modo da permettere allo svedese di arrivare al Milan a costo 0. Se il patron dei parigini dicesse di no, allora Ibra sarebbe propenso a chiedere un rinnovo del contratto.*


Se io fossi il PSG non lo cederei:
- Zlatan ha uno status di superstar che pochissimi altri della sua squadra hanno (Thiago e Luiz), e i grandi campioni vogliono andare in squadre dove ci sono altri grandi campioni; quindi se il PSG vuole espandersi ulteriormente gli conviene tenere Zlatan
- tenere un giocatore-simbolo fino a fine carriera rende la squadra più appetibile nel mercato, perché i giocatori sanno di non essere usati ma di essere trattati bene
- Ibra in campionato è ancora il giocatore più decisivo della Ligue 1.

Costa tanto? Sì, ma il PSG è la squadra più ricca del mondo.

Io non sono mai d'accordo sul comprare giocatori in là con gli anni, ma per Zlatan farei un'eccezione perché da solo ci porterebbe in Champions e perché sarebbe l'acquisto simbolo di questa rinascita rossonera.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se io fossi il PSG non lo cederei:
> - Zlatan ha uno status di superstar che pochissimi altri della sua squadra hanno (Thiago e Luiz), e i grandi campioni vogliono andare in squadre dove ci sono altri grandi campioni; quindi se il PSG vuole espandersi ulteriormente gli conviene tenere Zlatan
> - tenere un giocatore-simbolo fino a fine carriera rende la squadra più appetibile nel mercato, perché i giocatori sanno di non essere usati ma di essere trattati bene
> - Ibra in campionato è ancora il giocatore più decisivo della Ligue 1.
> ...



Tutto giusto però bisogna fare i conti con la volontà dei giocatori, ha detto abbastanza chiaramente che non gli interessano più trofei o soldi ma più che altro l'ambiente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2015)

Ma che senso ha tutto ciò ? Vado per chiedere la rescissione e andare via ... Non vuoi allora rinnovo per altri 3 anni .... Tutto ciò non ha minimamente senso logico


----------



## Jack14 (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibra andrà oggi a Doha e, assieme a Mino Raiola, incontrerà Al-Khelafi, presidente del PSG. I due chiederanno la rescissione consensuale del contratto, in modo da permettere allo svedese di arrivare al Milan a costo 0. Se il patron dei parigini dicesse di no, allora Ibra sarebbe propenso a chiedere un rinnovo del contratto.*



se è così non arriverà mai. Però dubito su quanto afferma la Gazzetta. Se Ibra vuole andare via, va via ad ogni costo non si accontena e chiede il rinnovo. Non ha assolutamente senso la versione data. A maggior ragione se vuole tornare a Milano per questioni familiari.


----------



## cris (15 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha tutto ciò ? Vado per chiedere la rescissione e andare via ... Non vuoi allora rinnovo per altri 3 anni .... Tutto ciò non ha minimamente senso logico



quoto, cè qualquadra che non cosa.

Se ibra si scomoda per andare la comunque, ho la sensazione che sia per ben spiegare al presidente le motivazioni per cui non è piu felice di stare a Parigi.


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha tutto ciò ? Vado per chiedere la rescissione e andare via ... Non vuoi allora rinnovo per altri 3 anni .... Tutto ciò non ha minimamente senso logico



Ma probabilmente lui va lì e dice che alla famiglia piacerebbe tornare a vivere a Milano, pero' se gli rinnova il contratto per altri 2 anni per chiudere la carriera a Parigi, ci pensa lui a convincere la famiglia.... Io spero ovviamente che vada lì chiedendo il favore di rescindere il contratto perchè la famiglia vuole tornare a Milano e anche a lui piacerebbe tornare a Milano a finire la carriera...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (15 Giugno 2015)

Chiederà un triennale alla stessa cifra che prende ora. Il PSG ovviamente rifiuterà e quel punto Raiola chiederà la rescissione del contratto perchè il giocatore non sente la fiducia della società


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

Comunque la gazza non ho capito bene perchè, mentre per i cugini parlano di 100 giocatori al giorno magari non top player, ma comunque una marea di calciatori pronti a dire si, con il Milan dopo l'arrivo o il presunto arrivo di Bee, ci vanno molto cauti. Ricordo il giorno dopo sulla gazzetta si parlava di progetto giovani nonostante i soldi freschi, no ad Ibra e altri fenomeni costosi, si a Baselli e Embolo Doddolo e Mammolo... Quindi questa del rinnovo spero sia solo una loro sparata.....


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

oppure negli emirati c'è chi è disposto a ricoprire d'oro sia lui che raiola, e con l'occasione ascolterà l'offerta... se saltano sia martinez che lui stavolta scoppia una guerra...


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Comunque la gazza non ho capito bene perchè, mentre per i cugini parlano di 100 giocatori al giorno magari non top player, ma comunque una marea di calciatori pronti a dire si, con il Milan dopo l'arrivo o il presunto arrivo di Bee, ci vanno molto cauti. Ricordo il giorno dopo sulla gazzetta si parlava di progetto giovani nonostante i soldi freschi, no ad Ibra e altri fenomeni costosi, si a Baselli e Embolo Doddolo e Mammolo... Quindi questa del rinnovo spero sia solo una loro sparata.....



vabbè ma la gazzetta è antimilan quasi quanto tuttosporc, quindi non fasciamoci la testa con quel che scrivono sti buffoni


----------



## cris (15 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Chiederà un triennale alla stessa cifra che prende ora. Il PSG ovviamente rifiuterà e quel punto Raiola chiederà la rescissione del contratto perchè il giocatore non sente la fiducia della società


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> oppure negli emirati c'è chi è disposto a ricoprire d'oro sia lui che raiola, e con l'occasione ascolterà l'offerta... se saltano sia martinez che lui stavolta scoppia una guerra...



Mah, io Ibra a svernare in Qatar non me lo vedo, ma questa non è una possibilità da escludere purtroppo... Non è tanto per Jacksono Martinez che sarei preoccupato ma per Ibra, con lui recupererenmo 15 punti di botto, senza di lui sarebbero guai seri... E partire con dei no cosi' clamorosi, ci porterebbe ad un mercato tutto in salita, ma dobbiamo cercare di non farci prendere la mano in questo momento sono troppe le voci che girano, qualcosa di buono prima del 8 arriverà ne sono sicuro.....


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Mah, io Ibra a svernare in Qatar non me lo vedo, ma questa non è una possibilità da escludere purtroppo... Non è tanto per Jacksono Martinez che sarei preoccupato ma per Ibra, con lui recupererenmo 15 punti di botto, senza di lui sarebbero guai seri... E partire con dei no cosi' clamorosi, ci porterebbe ad un mercato tutto in salita, ma dobbiamo cercare di non farci prendere la mano in questo momento sono troppe le voci che girano, qualcosa di buono prima del 8 arriverà ne sono sicuro.....



oh certo, tra Martinez e Ibra è chiaro che quello indispensabile è lo svedese, con lui Martinez sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta, il vero asso sarebbe Ibra, perderlo ora sarebbe un cataclisma, solo lui può risollevarci il morale e ridarci speranza, non solo con le sue giocate, ma per il messaggio che manderebbe a tutti... ne abbiamo tremendamente bisogno, siamo stati calpestati fino a ieri dai nostri dirigenti, abbiamo bisogno dei fatti...


----------



## Dapone (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 Giugno 2015, riporta che Ibrahimovic si recherà a Doha per incontrare lo sceicco proprietario del Psg. Parleranno del futuro.
> 
> Due le ipotesi: rinnovo con il Psg o ritorno al Milan. Sono ore decisive.
> 
> ...



faccio fatica a credere che lui vada dallo sceicco per rescindere. avrebbe mandato raviola per fare una cosa del genere.
per me c'è altro.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

magari è tutto orchestrato alla perfezione per fare il botto e ufficializzare 2-3-4 acquisti di spessore tutti in una volta, ma dal sogno che sembrava essere questa campagna acquisti ora pare si stia trasformando in un incubo...

altra ipotesi (ormai sono al limite della pazzia e mi passa di tutto x la testa) magari stanno aspettando la decisione della fondazione fiera x annunciare: 1) stadio 2) mihajlovic 3) martinez ibra kodogbia e un ipotetico quarto (hummels?)


----------



## cris (15 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> faccio fatica a credere che lui vada dallo sceicco per rescindere. avrebbe mandato raviola per fare una cosa del genere.
> per me c'è altro.



a me invece sembra strano, paradossalmente direi che è piu logico l'opposto, normalmente i giocatori mandano in avanscoperta i procuratori quando vogliono rinnovare.. imho


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibra andrà oggi a Doha e, assieme a Mino Raiola, incontrerà Al-Khelafi, presidente del PSG. I due chiederanno la rescissione consensuale del contratto, in modo da permettere allo svedese di arrivare al Milan a costo 0. Se il patron dei parigini dicesse di no, allora Ibra sarebbe propenso a chiedere un rinnovo del contratto.*



Inizio a pensare che le parole di Ibra siano, in qualche modo, come quelle di Dani Alves. Un modo per spingere il PSG a rinnovare..


----------



## Jack14 (15 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Inizio a pensare che le parole di Ibra siano, in qualche modo, come quelle di Dani Alves. Un modo per spingere il PSG a rinnovare..



mah non mi sembra il tipo. Non mi sembra che sia mai andato a cercare rinnovi nelle squadre in cui era.Non credo sinceramente. Poi ibra se vuole il rinnovo te lo dice chiaro e ondo non ha bisogno di questi "mezzucci"...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibra andrà oggi a Doha e, assieme a Mino Raiola, incontrerà Al-Khelafi, presidente del PSG. I due chiederanno la rescissione consensuale del contratto, in modo da permettere allo svedese di arrivare al Milan a costo 0. Se il patron dei parigini dicesse di no, allora Ibra sarebbe propenso a chiedere un rinnovo del contratto.*



Ma che senso ha? vuole andare via ma se non lo fanno partire a 0 rinnova?  a 0 non lo faranno partire e aggiungere giustamente.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibra andrà oggi a Doha e, assieme a Mino Raiola, incontrerà Al-Khelafi, presidente del PSG. I due chiederanno la rescissione consensuale del contratto, in modo da permettere allo svedese di arrivare al Milan a costo 0. Se il patron dei parigini dicesse di no, allora Ibra sarebbe propenso a chiedere un rinnovo del contratto.*



Dipende tutto da Ibra. 
Se ha deciso di troncare con la Francia, non ci saranno cavoli, verrà via. E con una indennità minima, perchè ha il diritto di rescindere il contratto. Parte da una posizione di vantaggio.
Se invece è tutta una manovra per farsi aumentare lo stipendio (ma ne dubito), allora dipenderà dal Kaliffo.
Per me al 95% viene al Milan.
[MENTION=1639]osvaldobusatti[/MENTION] occhio alle parole censurate


----------



## Lo Gnu (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibra andrà oggi a Doha e, assieme a Mino Raiola, incontrerà Al-Khelafi, presidente del PSG. I due chiederanno la rescissione consensuale del contratto, in modo da permettere allo svedese di arrivare al Milan a costo 0. Se il patron dei parigini dicesse di no, allora Ibra sarebbe propenso a chiedere un rinnovo del contratto.*



Se rinnoverà sarà ovviamente al ribasso, ma dopo queste dichiarazioni ho rivalutato il caso Ibra.

_"...ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro."_ Perché dovrebbero cambiare? Lui sa già che cambieranno  ?
_"L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere_" = La tua famiglia vuole cambiare aria
_"Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL.....Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"._ = Viene da noi. Noi non giochiamo la CL, il PSG si. 

Dai è fatta


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2015)

Ibra è sempre andato dove ha voluto, con Raiola hanno sempre fatto cosi. Se Zlatan vuole il Milan ci viene al 100%. Non è il giocatore che puoi tenere controvoglia, è impossibile.


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ibra è sempre andato dove ha voluto, con Raiola hanno sempre fatto cosi. Se Zlatan vuole il Milan ci viene al 100%. Non è il giocatore che puoi tenere controvoglia, è impossibile.



Anche perchè se ti mena son cavoli.....


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> ........
> 
> [MENTION=1639]osvaldobusatti[/MENTION] occhio alle parole censurate



Veramente avevo messo 6 asterischi, non una parola. Una specie di autocensura.
Ognuno poteva pensare quello che voleva.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (15 Giugno 2015)

Ci sono aggiornamenti ??????


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Ha già l'accordo con noi, Galliani ha mandato Raiola in Qatar, vi pare che chiede il rinnovo? Questa è una bufala messa in giro dalla Gazzetta per creare più suspense e null'altro, difatti non lo riporta nessuno a parte loro. Ibra non è Dani Alves, se voleva il rinnovo andava da solo dallo sceicco non si portava la combriccola o non faceva quelle dichiarazioni ieri sera


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg per provare a liberare Ibra. Potrebbe essere presente anche il giocatore all'incontro. *


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg per provare a liberare Ibra. Potrebbe essere presente anche il giocatore all'incontro. *



 Vai raiola, il Milan ha pagato la tua tassa, ora fai il tuo dovere. Portaci Ibra


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg per provare a liberare Ibra. Potrebbe essere presente anche il giocatore all'incontro. *



4 anni a quel pippone di Abate e ad Ely, se non ci porta Ibra si merita la ghigliottina sto panzone


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

*Raiola e Ibrahimovic sono appena atterrati a Doha. A breve avverrà l'incontro con il patron del PSG. 

A seguire, tutte le news.*


----------



## Basileuon (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola e Ibrahimovic sono appena atterrati a Doha. A breve avverrà l'incontro con il patron del PSG.
> 
> A seguire, tutte le news.*





Annuncio in serata? (L'accordo con noi c'è, manca la rescissione/buonuscita con il PSG)


----------



## Snake (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola e Ibrahimovic sono appena atterrati a Doha. A breve avverrà l'incontro con il patron del PSG.
> 
> A seguire, tutte le news.*



addirittura Ibra in persona? mah


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola e Ibrahimovic sono appena atterrati a Doha. A breve avverrà l'incontro con il patron del PSG.
> 
> A seguire, tutte le news.*



Ibra è anche amico dello sciecco, mi sembra giusto che gli parli di persona qualunque cosa voglia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola e Ibrahimovic sono appena atterrati a Doha. A breve avverrà l'incontro con il patron del PSG.
> 
> A seguire, tutte le news.*



In serata avremo le idee sicuramente più chiare.


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Annuncio in serata? (L'accordo con noi c'è, manca la rescissione/buonuscita con il PSG)



cosa? quale serata? tra un paio di settimane se tutto va bene


----------



## Basileuon (15 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> cosa? quale serata? tra un paio di settimane se tutto va bene





Ammazza che ottimismo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Giugno 2015)

Se si è mosso personalmente Ibrahimovic non credo sia assolutamente per un rinnovo visto che ha ancora un contratto di un anno e non ci sarebbe un motivo specifico di accelerare il tutto ora. 
Vuole la rescissione secondo me, speriamo la ottenga.


----------



## fabio96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo bene...


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Ammazza che ottimismo



si vede che hai imparato poco dagli ultimi anni del nostro calciomercato..si va SEMPRE per le lunghe


----------



## Basileuon (15 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> si vede che hai imparato poco dagli ultimi anni del nostro calciomercato..si va SEMPRE per le lunghe




Si vede che non ti sei accorto che è cambiata proprietà


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola e Ibrahimovic sono appena atterrati a Doha. A breve avverrà l'incontro con il patron del PSG.
> 
> A seguire, tutte le news.*



Torna a casa Zlatan


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Si vede che non ti sei accorto che è cambiata proprietà



ok mi fa piacere..ma ormai voglio prima i fatti..poi festeggio..nuova proprieta' o meno


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibra andrà oggi a Doha e, assieme a Mino Raiola, incontrerà Al-Khelafi, presidente del PSG. I due chiederanno la rescissione consensuale del contratto, in modo da permettere allo svedese di arrivare al Milan a costo 0. Se il patron dei parigini dicesse di no, allora Ibra sarebbe propenso a chiedere un rinnovo del contratto.*



Non credo voglia nessun rinnovo. Lo conosciamo bene Ibra è un uomo vero ed ha fatto intendere che per lui ora non conta solo il campo, ma anche la città in cui vive. Ora è padre di famiglia e la moglie odia vivere a Parigi. Lo vorrei al Milan come calciatore e in futuro come uomo della società.  Zlatan


----------



## Love (15 Giugno 2015)

non penso che il psg gli rinnovi il contratto...poi non saprei...con raiola è tutto possibile...spero solo di non avere altre delusioni...speriamo di portare subito a casa i fab_four...mats kondo ibra e jm...


----------



## pennyhill (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola e Ibrahimovic sono appena atterrati a Doha. A breve avverrà l'incontro con il patron del PSG.
> 
> A seguire, tutte le news.*



Incontreranno Al-Khelafi o Al Thani?


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Incontreranno Al-Khelafi o Al Thani?



credo al khelaifi


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2015)

*Galliani intercettato da Calciomercato fuori da Casa Milan, ha risposto alle notizie su Ibra "Non dico nulla".*


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Galliani intercettato da Calciomercato fuori da Casa Milan, ha risposto alle notizie su Ibra "Non dico nulla".*



Mah...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Galliani intercettato da Calciomercato fuori da Casa Milan, ha risposto alle notizie su Ibra "Non dico nulla".*


Allora è fatta...


----------



## pennyhill (15 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> credo al khelaifi



Che è il Galliani della situazione, non il proprietario.




Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Galliani intercettato da Calciomercato fuori da Casa Milan, ha risposto alle notizie su Ibra "Non dico nulla".*


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Galliani intercettato da Calciomercato fuori da Casa Milan, ha risposto alle notizie su Ibra "Non dico nulla".*



dichiarazione che fa capire che non sono andati lì per rinnovare


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola e Ibrahimovic sono appena atterrati a Doha. A breve avverrà l'incontro con il patron del PSG.
> 
> A seguire, tutte le news.*


 Dai dai dai


----------



## Dany20 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola e Ibrahimovic sono appena atterrati a Doha. A breve avverrà l'incontro con il patron del PSG.
> 
> A seguire, tutte le news.*


Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte.


----------



## Renegade (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg per provare a liberare Ibra. Potrebbe essere presente anche il giocatore all'incontro. *



Speriamo nella rescissione o in un indennizzo. Se rinnovasse mi infurierei perché vorrebbe dire che ci ha solo usati per avere un nuovo contratto dal PSG. Ed in quel caso Ibrahimovic l'uomo mi cadrebbe non poco.


----------



## siioca (15 Giugno 2015)

Da ibra si ci può aspettare di tutto. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte.



Ragazzi da questa trattativa dipende il nostro futuro a breve termine concentriamoci e preghiamo che vada bene...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Galliani intercettato da Calciomercato fuori da Casa Milan, ha risposto alle notizie su Ibra "Non dico nulla".*




lo dobbiamo assolutamente riprendere.Avere ibra in squadra significa tante cose,soldi ,progetto e voglia di vincere !!!
Forza zlatan.....io mi toccherò tutto il giorno per trattativa...


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Speriamo nella rescissione o in un indennizzo. Se rinnovasse mi infurierei perché vorrebbe dire che ci ha solo usati per avere un nuovo contratto dal PSG. Ed in quel caso Ibrahimovic l'uomo mi cadrebbe non poco.



Concordo! Però io mi fido di Ibra. È un uomo vero, se vorrebbe un rinnovo lo direbbe chiaramente, ma soprattutto manderebbe il solo Raiola a chiederlo. Io non mi preoccupo per questo. Son sicuro che sia andato solo per chiedere la cessione.


----------



## cris (15 Giugno 2015)

tutto tace dal fronte?


----------



## bmb (15 Giugno 2015)

Ho nostalgia di questo:


----------



## carlocarlo (15 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Concordo! Però io mi fido di Ibra. È un uomo vero, se vorrebbe un rinnovo lo direbbe chiaramente, ma soprattutto manderebbe il solo Raiola a chiederlo. Io non mi preoccupo per questo. Son sicuro che sia andato solo per chiedere la cessione.


grande campione ma mercenario come pochi


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> grande campione ma mercenario come pochi



Professionista, per questo lo stimo, fa quello che deve e basta.


----------



## carlocarlo (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Professionista, per questo lo stimo, fa quello che deve e basta.



si si, ma il grande uomo, se non riferito alla corporatura lasciamolo ad altri


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> grande campione ma mercenario come pochi


Sarà pure un mercenario come dici te, ma ho l'impressione che nel 2012 non se ne sarebbe mai andato dal Milan, anzi avevano già pronti la 10 e la fascia, ricordo l'incontro a casa Galliani pochi giorni dopo la fine del campionato, prima che Silviuccio cambiasse idea e distruggesse una squadra alla quale bastavano pochi ritocchi per tornare a vincere in Champions.....


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> grande campione ma mercenario come pochi



Con Juve, Inter e Barça è stato assolutamente così. Non con il Milan. Quando è venuto da noi si è ridotto l'ingaggio e non era certo entusista di andarsene, nonostante l'ingaggio monstre che il PSG gli offriva.

La controprova comunque la avremo dopo questa giornata: se davvero decidesse di ritornare, la tesi di sopra sarebbe condivisibile, se invece sarà un Dani Alves 2, è logico che avrò scritto una enorme inesattezza.


----------



## Litte2307 (15 Giugno 2015)

DAI DAIII Quando si saprà qualcosa????? Quando date ste' benedette news?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> grande campione ma mercenario come pochi



Secondo me si è rivelato mercenario solo a livello di "possibilità di vittorie "non di soldi,,poi ha sempre fatto meglio in carriera ,normale che abbia incrementato lo stipendio...
Juve in b....passa all Inter....dall Inter va nella squadra più forte d Europa (vuole la Champions,ci sarebbe andato anche con un ingaggio pari a quello che percepiva all Inter) e poi é venuto da noi anche se non eravamo certo meglio del barca e si é ridotto lo stipendio,....poi é stato ceduto per far cassa e a maggior ragione si é fatto dare un ingaggio faraonico lanciando comunque sempre messaggi di stima nei confronti del milan in questi anni...se tornasse per me sarebbe un grande segno da parte sua .
L unica "colpa"che può aver avuto é di aver indossato le maglie di juve Inter e Milan...ma io le capisco come scelte,non era una bandiera ....mi fanno più schifo gente come figo Leonardo e Pirlo che dopo anni ha sputato di tutto contro il Milan.
zLatan io ti aspetto.


----------



## carlocarlo (15 Giugno 2015)

ci sono tanti giocatori che hanno cambiato spesso maglia (toni) ma il comportamenti di ibra al cambio maglia ne fanno di lui un mercenario. detto questo, al milan spero subito. pero grande uomo io lo dedico ad altri


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ci sono tanti giocatori che hanno cambiato spesso maglia (toni) ma il comportamenti di ibra al cambio maglia ne fanno di lui un mercenario. detto questo, al milan spero subito. pero grande uomo io lo dedico ad altri



Si ...diciamo che alle presentazioni non ha mai avuto grande fantasia


----------



## rossonerodasempre (15 Giugno 2015)

prendiamo Miha ma non è ufficiale, Bee entra in società ma non ci sono ancora le firme, prendiamo Martinez ma lui sembra essere ancora sul mercato... che dite Ibra lo prendiamo oggi?


----------



## Litte2307 (15 Giugno 2015)

Chiedo scusa per aver scritto in lettere maiuscole, mi ero scordato di non usarle.

"Stavo molto bene al Milan, lì mi vogliono bene, mi sono sentito a casa. Se potessi scegliere oggi, tornerei al Milan. Di solito non vuoi tornare dove sei già stato, ma per il Milan è diverso. È un club fantastico. Se un giorno avranno bisogno di me, sanno dove trovarmi"

Queste sono le dichiarazioni che rilasciò Zlatan qualche tempo fa. Ora provate a ridire che al Milan è stato un mercenario...


----------



## Litte2307 (15 Giugno 2015)

Si ma quando si incontrano, dopo cena?


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> grande campione ma mercenario come pochi



Non vorrei andare troppo off topic, ma credo che abbiamo una visione diversa del termine "uomo vero" 
Zlatan per me è un grande uomo perché non è falso. È vero, non si nasconde dietro a niente, è così e basta. Mercenario? Punti di vista. Lui cerca di prendere il massimo dalla sua professione, è una cosa che cerchiamo di fare tutti. Io in primis, che male c'è? Gli si può dare anche colpe perché non è riuscito a trovare una squadra che lo facesse stare realmente bene? Milan a parte ovviamente. Io non credo che gli si possa dare colpe di questo genere. Lui stava bene al Milan e ci sarebbe voluto restare, l'hanno cacciato. Qui aveva trovato casa sua. Per me non è mercenario, ma è solo un grande uomo. Un esempio da seguire. I mercenari sono altri.
M ora basta off topic. Spero che torni e basta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Allora? Com'è finita?


----------



## Giangy (15 Giugno 2015)

Ricordo quando era ancora del Barcellona, che un telecronista gli aveva fatto la domanda, se li piaceva giocare nel Milan con Ronaldinho, Ibra aveva risposto, si tanto


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: Ibra e Raiola non sono ancora arrivati a Doha. Di conseguenza, l'incontro con il proprietario del Psg non c'è ancora stato. *


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> si si, ma il grande uomo, se non riferito alla corporatura lasciamolo ad altri



Concordo



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ibra e Raiola non sono ancora arrivati a Doha. Di conseguenza, l'incontro con il proprietario del Psg non c'è ancora stato. *


.


----------



## Giangy (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ibra e Raiola non sono ancora arrivati a Doha. Di conseguenza, l'incontro con il proprietario del Psg non c'è ancora stato. *


Appena sentito, se non ci sarà in tarda serata qualche notizia, sicuramente domani mattina


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

Luca Marchetti di Sky ha detto che ibra non andrà al 100% al Milan. Se il psg lo ritiene indispensabile e gli propone un rinnovo le cose potrebbero cambiare


----------



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Luca Marchetti di Sky ha detto che ibra non andrà al 100% al Milan. Se il psg lo ritiene indispensabile e gli propone un rinnovo le cose potrebbero cambiare



L'importante è che si decida.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ibra e Raiola non sono ancora arrivati a Doha. Di conseguenza, l'incontro con il proprietario del Psg non c'è ancora stato. *



 e te pareva 



franck3211 ha scritto:


> Luca Marchetti di Sky ha detto che ibra non andrà al 100% al Milan. Se il psg lo ritiene indispensabile e gli propone un rinnovo le cose potrebbero cambiare


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio dice che Raiola e Ibra stanno per arrivare a Doha (partiti alle 15),attesi nuovi sviluppi*


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio dice che Raiola e Ibra stanno per arrivare a Doha (partiti alle 15),attesi nuovi sviluppi*



Ma ë così lungo il viaggio si?dicono qualcosa se l incontro si farà in giornata?ne dubito...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ibra e Raiola non sono ancora arrivati a Doha. Di conseguenza, l'incontro con il proprietario del Psg non c'è ancora stato. *



Ancora  quindi fino a domani non si saprà niente.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ma ë così lungo il viaggio si?dicono qualcosa se l incontro si farà in giornata?ne dubito...



In teoria appena arriva dovrebbe incontrare subito il presidente del PSG...magari alle 23,ora in cui c'è il programma di calciomercato su sky,sapremo qualcosa


----------



## Litte2307 (15 Giugno 2015)

Ibra in arrivo a Doha assieme a Raiola


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Ho controllato su google la durata del viaggio e dura circa 6 ore dalla Francia...essendo partito alle 15 è normale quindi sia arrivato ora


----------



## Giangy (15 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Luca Marchetti di Sky ha detto che ibra non andrà al 100% al Milan. Se il psg lo ritiene indispensabile e gli propone un rinnovo le cose potrebbero cambiare


Se non viene Ibra, quasi sicuramente arriverà Luiz Adriano, e quindi come secondo attaccante, in modo poi da non cercare più un terzo, con riserve Niang, e quasi sicuramente se lo scenario sarà così è piu scontata la permanenza del bidone Matri


----------



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ancora  quindi fino a domani non si saprà niente.



Se l'incontro avverrà questa sera magari si saprà subito l'esito. Speriamo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio dice che Raiola e Ibra stanno per arrivare a Doha (partiti alle 15),attesi nuovi sviluppi*



Speriamo di avere novità in serata...!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ci sono tanti giocatori che hanno cambiato spesso maglia (toni) ma il comportamenti di ibra al cambio maglia ne fanno di lui un mercenario. detto questo, al milan spero subito. pero grande uomo io lo dedico ad altri



Cioè? A quali giocatori? Sono solo curioso.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio dice che Raiola e Ibra stanno per arrivare a Doha (partiti alle 15),attesi nuovi sviluppi*


Mettiamo caso arrivino tra un'ora, contando il fuso orario sarebbero le 23.30. Mi sembra un po' tardino per una riunione...tutto slitta a domani!


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> Mettiamo caso arrivino tra un'ora, contando il fuso orario sarebbero le 23.30. Mi sembra un po' tardino per una riunione...tutto slitta a domani!


A questo punto credo anch'io...domani sarà decisivo sia per Ibra che Kondogbia,vediamo che succede.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

*Milan Channel: prudenti su Ibra. Col PSG bisogna andarci molto cauti. Se decidono per il NO, è NO.*


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: prudenti su Ibra. Col PSG bisogna andarci molto cauti. Se decidono per il NO, è NO.*



ecco lo sapevo...stanno mettendo le mani avanti


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> A questo punto credo anch'io...domani sarà decisivo sia per Ibra che Kondogbia,vediamo che succede.



Secondo me domani non ci sarà nessuna conclusione, anzi immagino ci sranno notizie poco positive.


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: prudenti su Ibra. Col PSG bisogna andarci molto cauti. Se decidono per il NO, è NO.*



Mai una gioia....


----------



## kYMERA (15 Giugno 2015)

Che vuol dire se decidono per il NO è NO? I NO delle altre società non valgono quanto quelli del PSG fatemi capire.
[MENTION=143]kYMERA[/MENTION] vedi di quotare le news che commenti


----------



## Tobi (15 Giugno 2015)

Se Ibra dovesse andare li a chiedere la cessione al Milan non ci saranno problemi. Qui conta soltanto la volontà del giocatore, il psg lo non lo terrebbe controvoglia ed in due secondi andrebbe a comprare il sostituto sganciando 60-70 milioni come noccioline. Altrimenti resta li. Questa a mio avviso sarà una trattative dai tempi brevi nel bene o nel male

[MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION] hai 2.000 messaggi, non ripetiamo sempre le stesse cose: le notizie vanno quotate!


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che vuol dire se decidono per il NO è NO? I NO delle altre società non valgono quanto quelli del PSG fatemi capire.
> [MENTION=143]kYMERA[/MENTION] vedi di quotare le news che commenti



secondo me intendono che è ibra che deve chiedere al PSG di essere ceduto, il milan starà a guardare per non rovinare il rapporto. 
ma è lui che deve andare alla rottura.


----------



## Ciachi (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: prudenti su Ibra. Col PSG bisogna andarci molto cauti. Se decidono per il NO, è NO.*



MauroSuma dopo essersi esposto tanto con JM ora si para il 'sedere' con Ibra!!! Un classico per MC!!!


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo me intendono che è ibra che deve chiedere al PSG di essere ceduto, il milan starà a guardare per non rovinare il rapporto.
> ma è lui che deve andare alla rottura.



Rovinare il rapporto? Gli abbiamo dato i nostri migliori giocatori a un prezzo da fame anni fa e noi rischiamo di rovinare il rapporto? (e non ditemi che non era un prezzo da fame, hanno pagato David Luiz tanto quanto hanno pagato noi per Ibra e Thiago insieme)


----------



## Djici (15 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che vuol dire se decidono per il NO è NO? I NO delle altre società non valgono quanto quelli del PSG fatemi capire.
> [MENTION=143]kYMERA[/MENTION] vedi di quotare le news che commenti



La disponibilita economica del PSG li permette di metterlo in tribuna per tutto l'anno... senza problemi.
Discorso diverso per li altri club che di solito non si tengono un giocatore scontento.


----------



## Dapone (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: prudenti su Ibra. Col PSG bisogna andarci molto cauti. Se decidono per il NO, è NO.*



le vicende legate al Milan non hanno mai un andamento preciso.

sembra di vedere una soap argentina.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ho controllato su google la durata del viaggio e dura circa 6 ore dalla Francia...essendo partito alle 15 è normale quindi sia arrivato ora


Grazie


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: prudenti su Ibra. Col PSG bisogna andarci molto cauti. Se decidono per il NO, è NO.*





Tobi ha scritto:


> Se Ibra dovesse andare li a chiedere la cessione al Milan non ci saranno problemi. Qui conta soltanto la volontà del giocatore, il psg lo non lo terrebbe controvoglia ed in due secondi andrebbe a comprare il sostituto sganciando 60-70 milioni come noccioline. Altrimenti resta li. Questa a mio avviso sarà una trattative dai tempi brevi nel bene o nel male!



Quoto

Ibra comunque la metterà rotto il pino famigliare....sheva aveva fatto uguale,,,così non e puoi rifiutare un trasferimento ...l unica cosa di cui discuteranno saranno i soldi.,


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Grazie



Comunque su Calciomercato parlano proprio d'altro...dicono che siano arrivati a Doha sulle 14 e che dalle 17 alle 21 ci sia il vertice ma che si decide domani.
I giornali hanno opinioni diverse a quanto pare,vedremo!


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: prudenti su Ibra. Col PSG bisogna andarci molto cauti. Se decidono per il NO, è NO.*



hanno rotto le scatole tutti, giornali, giornalisti procuratori ... una trattativa, non riusciamo a fare una trattativa senza ste sceneggiate, siamo diventati un circo, che vergogna


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Di Marzio domani sarà il giorno decisivo per Ibra*


----------



## Dany20 (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio domani sarà il giorno decisivo per Ibra*


Speriamo notizie positive.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> hanno rotto le scatole tutti, giornali, giornalisti procuratori ... una trattativa, non riusciamo a fare una trattativa senza ste sceneggiate, siamo diventati un circo, che vergogna


Stiamo trattando Ibrahimovic, non Sansovini.
Meglio che Suma voli basso e non rompa con le sue dichiarazioni da portasfiga.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: prudenti su Ibra. Col PSG bisogna andarci molto cauti. Se decidono per il NO, è NO.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: Ibra e Raiola sono atterrati ma l'incontro sarà domani*


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra e Raiola sono atterrati ma l'incontro sarà domani*



incontro che non sancirà nulla. Si andrà per le lunghe.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2015)

Pedullà a Sportitalia: La volontà di Ibra è dire addio al PSG.


----------



## Milo (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra e Raiola sono atterrati ma l'incontro sarà domani*



secondo me Ibra riuscirà a farsi liberare ma il psg cercherà prima il sostituto, mi preoccuperei di più per jakson e kondogbia


----------

